# Thoughts on Fox Launch Shorty knee/shin guards?



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Okay, I'm looking for something a little less profile than my Race Face DIY knee/shin guards. I love them, but for a lot of my riding, they are overkill. I have some Kyle Strait knee guards from last year, but they stretched a lot and no matter how much I cinch them up before a ride, they always end up sliding down - which is funny because they feel tight enough when I initially put them on. I went by the recommended measurement guide and they are too big. Plus, the material snags and rips rather easily. They are not all bad, though. I found them to be very comfortable and the knee protection is very good - becuase they took some really hard hits. Definitely would recommend going down a size or so when ordering though because they stretch. Anyway, back OT - does anyone have any experience with the Fox Launch Shorty knee/shin guards?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I think I actually had 2 sets of the Fox Shorty's. I definitely liked them, but they might be some overlap with your DIYs. I have a set of Race Face Flank knee/shin guards as my more XC armor. They are soft pads with the reactive d3o armor inside, and they stay put well and are the most comfortable that I've tried for pedaling in. Not as much protection as the DIY, but more comfortable.


----------

